# Portuguese Capital Gains form



## UserNameTaken (Apr 24, 2013)

We've sold two properties, both for the same price - one in May 2014, and the other in October 2014, so both in the same tax year for Portugal and also GB.

Looking over the Capital Gains declaration, although there is no gain to declare, our solicitor has one at a higher price.

Under "realização" which I take to be the sale price, there are columns for the year, month and valor - which I take to be the value, or sale price.

Can anyone tell me if it's the sale price which is achieved, or the rateable value, which should be on the Capital Gains form?

When asking about the differing figures, we were told that one buyer asked for a revaluation (upwards!) on the property and you can't declare less than the rateable value :confused2: Is that a plausible answer, or is there a wee scam in progress? I reckon the property has been sold on fairly quickly but the tax authority will be led to believe that we got the higher price and the CGT liability for the flipper is being lost. Or am I a little too cynical?

Plan B - can I access Portuguese house sold prices on-line to see if the property _was_ sold on and at what price?

Thanks in advance if you can help.


----------

